# Sore on inside of goat leg, dead two days later



## Stephanie Lee (Sep 20, 2015)

My beautiful baby fainting goat passed away suddenly on Friday afternoon.  He was current on all vaccinations and very loving, playful and active.  On Wednesday when I went out to feed, I noticed the hair on the inside of his two front legs, just right by the knee were raw... There was no puncture wounds, it was just like a human kid would fall and skin his knees... Like brush burn.   We put Corona ointment on his legs.  He was still eating and drinking regularly.  Thursday, while still not himself, he began putting more weight on he leg and seemed to be getting better.  We cleaned the area and put more ointment on him.  On Friday suddenly he passed away.  My other baby is now showing the same marks on his leg.  We are having the vet come out tomorrow, but I was hoping if anyone else might know or had seen anything like this before, maybe there is something else I can do.  My heart can't take another loss.  The boys are only a little over 8 months old, weathers, they were polled by the seller before we bought them.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry about losing your baby, it always hurts. 

The only thing I can think of would be mites but not sure why he would die from mites unless he had a very severe infestation and was anemic. I would check the color of the eye membranes on you other goat and see if they are nice and pink. It is good that you have a vet to come and check on him.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 21, 2015)

so sorry and no clue what caused that?


----------



## alsea1 (Sep 22, 2015)

I am finding that with goats its a good idea to get in the habit of checking eyelids routinely. Sometimes they seem fine but really aren't. Anemia is a symptom of parasite problems but is a silent killer.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 23, 2015)

I am so sorry.  Do you have any pics of the legs of the other one?


----------

